# Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Teichianer,

da wir ja nun auch seit gut einem Jahr einen Hund besitzen, stellt sich uns nun die Frage, womit können wir nun den Rasen Düngen 

In der Vergangenheit ist dieses immer mit Mann.dur geschehen. 
Da aber unser Hund nicht nur Buddelt, sondern auch ein wenig Rasen ( wie eine Kuh oder Schaf ... ) frisst :crazy , möchten wir ihn natürlich nicht mit dem Dünger vergiften.  

Was nehmt ihr den so als Hunde-, oder allgemein als Tierbesitzer so zum Düngen..

Oder ist das letzten ends völlig Egal


----------



## Uli (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

hallo olli,
ich dünge den rasen obwohl ich einen hund habe.er frisst aber immer nur den längeren rasen wo ich mit dem mäher nicht so gut hinkomme und bricht ihn dann meist unverdaut wieder aus.wenn dein hund auch nur den längeren rasen frisst,könntest du ja ein kleines stück nicht düngen und länger wachsen lassen.
gruß uli


----------



## Armin (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

Hy,

nimm doch organischen Rasendünger.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

Hi,

@Uli:

Unser Zeckenteppich kaut auch am kurzen Rasen rum..... 


Jo Armin,

das mit dem Organischen Dünger ist sehr gut  

Dann woll'n wir mal schauen wo man sowas heutzutage noch bekommt.....:smoki


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

Servus Olli

Schaust du mal Hier


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

N'abend.

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin.. ich versteh das ja immer noch nicht, dass manche Ihren Rasen düngen, um dann alle 2 bis 3 Wochen mit dem Mäher drüber fahren zu müssen. 
Muss ich ja auch nicht.  
Deshalb habe ich leider auch keine Tips parat. 

Im ersten Gartenjahr hat Joachim mich ausgeschimpft, als ich den Rasen stellenweise mit dem "Feld"-Dünger beworfen hatte und er deshalb soviel mähen durfte. Aber Frau ist ja lernfähig.  

Allerdings düngen wir unsere Koppel(n) - die Vierbeiner möchten halt im Sommer auch draußen kostengünstig satt werden. 
Zur Zeit stehen sie auf (noch) nicht gedüngten Flächen und fressen teilweise das alte Gras vom Vorjahr ab.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

...der Hund düngt den Rasen schon genug...


----------



## laolamia (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

moin!



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend.
> Im ersten Gartenjahr hat Joachim mich ausgeschimpft, als ich den Rasen stellenweise mit dem "Feld"-Dünger beworfen hatte und er deshalb soviel mähen durfte. Aber Frau ist ja lernfähig.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olli.P (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

Hi Leute,

wir werden es dann mit Organischem Dünger probieren. 



> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin.. ich versteh das ja immer noch nicht, dass manche Ihren Rasen düngen, um dann alle 2 bis 3 Wochen mit dem Mäher drüber fahren zu müssen.



Da wir hier so gut wie reinen Sandboden haben, muss man da leider was machen. 
Denn so 'ne braune Heuwiese mögen wir einfach nicht. Und Teich größer iss nich.:evil 

"Noch nich" 



> ...der Hund düngt den Rasen schon genug...



Na, das seh ich aber anders, da die Tretminen direkt nach dem verlegen entfernt werden. Das Bobenräumkommando ist da immer gleich zur Stelle....




> ich denke er vergiftet sich nicht, nur wenn du ihm die duengerration mit leberwurst verabreichst .....



Also das wird sicherlich nicht passieren! Aber wenn dann gerade der Dünger aufgebracht wurde, kann ich dem Hund ja schlecht verbieten auf den Rasen zu gehen und auf selbigem rumzukauen...... 
Und da wollten wir nun mal eben nachfragen wie ihr das so macht. Um eventuelle spätere Rennereien und unnötige Kosten beim Tierarzt zu vermeiden:smoki


----------



## ösiwilli (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

Srvus Olaf,

auch wir verwenden organischen Dünger und wässern den Rasen dann gut ein, damit der Dünger auch wirklich in den Boden kommt und die Halme abgewaschen werden.
Mit unseren zwei Katzen und Hunden gabs dabei niemals Probleme, wobei unser Goldie mancher Kuh starke Kokurrenz macht.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## sonja36 (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hund, womit jetzt den Rasen düngen??*

hi

auf unserem rasen sind schafe !!! der düngt sich alleine   

lg sonja


----------

